# Patio Cooler



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

My wife likes Dr Pepper, so I built her a cooler.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Great looking piece, sir. Creative yet classic. Spot on.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Since building this cooler I have built three more, one for a friend that likes Miller High Life, one for my Son and his family that are Texas fans, and one for a charity auction.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool for sure!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

These look great. Did you build this from a plan? If so, would you mind sharing?


----------

